

Open Systems – Actors and Cloud by Erik Meijer [video] - lechat
http://yow.eventer.com/yow-2012-1012/open-systems-actors-and-cloud-by-erik-meijer-1251

======
emdagon
Does anyone having problems with the audio after 30m? =/

~~~
kskocik
yes

